# Grooming Blogs & Vlogs --- here we go...



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a confession to make. I am a little nervous to share here with all the authorities on Maltese, thus I waited until I had a bit of a go at it before officially sharing.

What started out as journaling 'how-to's' for my kids and DH on how to care for the dogs, has become a full on endeavor and a very time consuming adventure. I get started on something and my OCD takes over....scary

Some of you know that I was kicked off my feet --- and laid up from Sept - early this year (broken foot, shingles --- falling apart health wise) The dogs didn't get a bath for 2 months ------ YIKES!

This initiated the birth of 

malteseobsesiongrooming.blogspot.com


I just last night and this morning posted the first 2 video tutorials. The BLOG on product reviews is up if anyone is interested. *This is targeting newbie groomers and maltese owners.* Videos of ones self grooming are superbly DIFFICULT to make!!!

All photographs and video are being taken with very HIGH DEF equipment, in order for folks at home to see EVERYTHING as clearly as possible!

It's not perfect in my mind, but it is something that MIGHT be useful to someone out there. I am totally aware that I sound like a 5 year old, but I'm really 50 and GOD gave me this voice :w00t::innocent::innocent:

Excuse the fact that I am in my pajamas in the video :blush:


Here is Dolce's VLOG debut:
Maltese Grooming: Dolce's Debut Video Blog - YouTube


Here is Tweety's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO01DO0LoGo

All the stuff I put out on the internet and I can't seem to figure out how to embed the YOUTUBE video here...sigh...


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Good job I enjoyed watching your video. Dolce and Tweety are beautiful and so well behaved, keep them coming.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That was fun :chili:I think you have a very pleasant voice.

I was impressed with Dolce's topknot and want a grooming tool like the one you have. It isn't exactly the same, but I think it would do the trick....

Topsy Tail Tool Pink | eBay


There are lots available for less, but I didn't want to wait 2 or 3 weeks for it to come from China.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

luvsmalts said:


> Good job I enjoyed watching your video. Dolce and Tweety are beautiful and so well behaved, keep them coming.


:blush: thanks so much...:wub:



Sylie said:


> That was fun :chili:I think you have a very pleasant voice.
> 
> I was impressed with Dolce's topknot and want a grooming tool like the one you have. It isn't exactly the same, but I think it would do the trick....
> 
> ...


I never thought to look on ebay. Thanks. I found this type on Amazon a few years ago, and now I can't find the version i used in the video. It is super slender so that it will slide through easy. Thanks Sylvia...i will look on ebay


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent videos. I really enjoyed them and Tweety and Dolce are not only beautiful but so well mannered. 

Great job, keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL...I went to Amazon to look, and besides the same hair tools that I saw on e-Bay, my search turned up a lot of creepy "sexy" lingerie?????? Duh?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved watching the videos!! I was hypnotized by your soothing voice. No wonder Dolce and Tweety are so calm and well behaved.You did a wonderful job on the videos, and your dogs are beautiful! I want that tool too! Thanks Sylvia! 
I'll be waiting for you to show how to do their haircuts!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great job! Never thought of using the topsy tail type of thing. Will try it on my girls. 

Dolce video played well but I seem to have issues with Tweety vid. Enjoyed watching your adorable girls. FYI I love the CC face comb. For eyes, cleans up nicely.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> LOL...I went to Amazon to look, and besides the same hair tools that I saw on e-Bay, my search turned up a lot of creepy "sexy" lingerie?????? Duh?


Wait WHAT? :HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha! Sylvia LOL. I found this on Amazon [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Topsy-Tail-Jr-Style-Braidmaker/dp/B003GRN3OO]Amazon.com: Topsy Tail and Topsy Tail Jr Style Hair Braid Tool Braidmaker: Health & Personal Care[/ame]. There are lots of others on there.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 195521


Be careful....here is a quick pic of the difference....the black one has a FAT THICK tip that is way to big for a dogs flippy top knot

The lavendar one has a really skinny tip that you poke though the hair.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Hedy,

Thanks for doing the video and all the advice you have to share! I can tell you enjoy doing this so much and you certainly have made a nice fun hobby of it. 

I have the same grooming table!! 

Not only can I learn from it, but I also had McC and Bimmer watch as well and pointed out to them how they are suppose to act on a grooming table. After they watched the video .. their conversation went like this: 

McC: "That's a grooming table"? 
Bimmer: "I thought it was a stage, McC"?
McC: "That means we are not suppose to dance on it Bimmer"?
Bimmer: "Or shake our heads back and forth"?
McC: " I guess not"
Bimmer: "That lady that was talking never once said, "PLEASE HOLD STILL", that is why they didn't dance I bet":thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Haha! Sylvia LOL. I found this on Amazon Amazon.com: Topsy Tail and Topsy Tail Jr Style Hair Braid Tool Braidmaker: Health & Personal Care. There are lots of others on there.



Okay, that is like the pink one I bought on e-Bay. Wow, the reviews are terrible.

There is another with good reviews.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Scunci-Conair-Original-Topsy-Hairstyling/dp/B00ACOIR5O/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=15BGM5XFV8RJEAXQY8R7]Amazon.com : Scunci Conair Original Topsy Tail Hairstyling Tool : Beauty[/ame]


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Those videos were great! Your babies are so well behaved! One of mine would be biting the brush, my hand, the table and just being a stinker in general! Can't wait for more! I'm learning a lot - thanks to all of you! Guess I better get the credit card out, more doggie tools/supplies to buy!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> View attachment 195521
> 
> 
> Be careful....here is a quick pic of the difference....the black one has a FAT THICK tip that is way to big for a dogs flippy top knot
> ...


Isn't it sad that so many products just disappear and you can never get them again? But I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Isn't it sad that so many products just disappear and you can never get them again? But I'm not giving up yet.


Sylvia,

When you find it, please pm me ... thanks! I know you will find it!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 195529


Ok, I turned my house apart to find the little one that comes in all those sets. it is toooo tiny. for the top knot AND your fingers to go thru. Fingers need to go thru the eye of the tool in order to do the flip. (The Q tip can hardly go,thru cuz it's super STIFF

I also found one that I bought as stocking stuffers for all my nieces and sister in laws....they used to come 2 per set....I am sure they will come back on amazon....maybe?!? But I'm sure someone here will find it too....

Sorry, I should have sourced them before I did the video... :wub:

Carol --- I am cracking up over here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Been looking more but no joy yet


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Hedy! I'm going to watch these in 2 weeks when Tyler is ready for his post surgery bath and haircut. I can use all the tips and instructions I can get!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE your videos Hedy! and I'm so glad you're sharing them with SM  I showed your grooming area to my husband just to show him I'm not nearly as bad as he thinks I am :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Keep them coming! You've already got me looking for creative hair flowers!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

luvsmalts said:


> Good job I enjoyed watching your video. Dolce and Tweety are beautiful and so well behaved, keep them coming.


Thanks so much!



lynda said:


> Excellent videos. I really enjoyed them and Tweety and Dolce are not only beautiful but so well mannered.
> 
> Great job, keep them coming.:thumbsup:


Lynda -- I love all your fluffs and especially how they all look like forever puppies



Furbabies mom said:


> I loved watching the videos!! I was hypnotized by your soothing voice. No wonder Dolce and Tweety are so calm and well behaved.You did a wonderful job on the videos, and your dogs are beautiful! I want that tool too! Thanks Sylvia!
> I'll be waiting for you to show how to do their haircuts!!


:blush: If only my fluffs looked like yours...sigh...




Lou's Mom said:


> Those videos were great! Your babies are so well behaved! One of mine would be biting the brush, my hand, the table and just being a stinker in general! Can't wait for more! I'm learning a lot - thanks to all of you! Guess I better get the credit card out, more doggie tools/supplies to buy!!!


Donna -- thanks so much. Have your found a meet up of other maltese owners in your area yet?? or a Groomer that is open to meeting you to teach you? Don't stop trying. It took me a BUNCH of shows and visits to grooming shows and shops to finally connect with some nice groomers to help me! 



lydiatug said:


> I LOVE your videos Hedy! and I'm so glad you're sharing them with SM  I showed your grooming area to my husband just to show him I'm not nearly as bad as he thinks I am :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Keep them coming! You've already got me looking for creative hair flowers!


You know we love your little Georgie and so happy she is all healed from her surgery!!! :wub:

I AM SOOO happy that your DH see's ME as one who has LOST HER MIND with grooming supplies ==== BUT I need to show MY DH some pictures of someone that is crazier then me....who might that be??? I need someone to help 'NORMALIZE' my craziness...:innocent:




Chardy said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Thanks for doing the video and all the advice you have to share! I can tell you enjoy doing this so much and you certainly have made a nice fun hobby of it.
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: === I like your sense of humor ... I wish you'd show us what you do --- McC and Bimmer look like they go to a PAUL MITCHELL SALON EVERY DAY!!!

Carol, Maureen and Sylvia == I am so impressed at the creative ways to come up with the ponytail FLIP tool!



Well thanks for the encouraging comments both here and in private messages! There is LIGHT in this world when people you've never met reach out in warmth and uplifting support! :thumbsup:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the video! Dolce is so adorable, and you have a great speaking voice for making these videos! Not child-like at all, just relaxing . I'm too awkward to speak in videos so I just put subtitles LOL. 

& I totally love that idea of the inside out top knot! I have never seen that before. I'll be trying that soon  I love it so much I'm going to link your video on my page! Please keep making more  I'm looove watching Maltese videos, especially about grooming. I've been making a few videos with Cici but they're super basic, I'm nowhere as experienced as you and most members in SM, so I think it's great that YouTube provides us a space where we can share this info! I agree that there's no "one way" of doing things, that's why there can never be too many grooming videos . 

I would love to see a "show and tell" video of your grooming area! Everything looks so organized and neat  I never thought of keeping brushes in a vase, they look cute displayed like that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Donna -- thanks so much. Have your found a meet up of other maltese owners in your area yet?? or a Groomer that is open to meeting you to teach you? Don't stop trying. It took me a BUNCH of shows and visits to grooming shows and shops to finally connect with some nice groomers to help me! 


Thanks Hedy! No, haven't had a response yet on the meet up. I do have a lead on a mobile groomer that might be willing to teach me as she is retiring and while not interested in new business may be up to giving me a few lessons. Keep those videos coming!


----------

